# SPS-Elektriker für Einfamilienhaus gesucht



## speedy16 (9 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue im Sommer 2012 ein Einfamilienhaus bei Haag in Oberbayern. Das Einfamilienhaus soll mit SPS automatisiert werden. Kennt jemand einen guten Elektriker in der Umgebung (Landkreise Mühldorf am Inn, Ebersberg, Erding, Rosenheim oder östlicher Landkreis München), der die komplette Elektroinstallation inkl. SPS-Steuerung bewerkstelligen kann?

Viele Grüße,

speedy16


----------



## bike (9 April 2012)

speedy16 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich baue im Sommer 2012 ein Einfamilienhaus bei Haag in Oberbayern. Das Einfamilienhaus soll mit SPS automatisiert werden. Kennt jemand einen guten Elektriker in der Umgebung (Landkreise Mühldorf am Inn, Ebersberg, Erding, Rosenheim oder östlicher Landkreis München), der die komplette Elektroinstallation inkl. SPS-Steuerung bewerkstelligen kann?
> 
> ...



Ich denke der oder die Elektriker werden alles machen, wenn du es bezahlst.
Der andere und vermutlich besser Weg ist, dass du dir überlegst was du automatisieren willst.
Dann erst kann die Entscheidung erfolgen, wer was und wie und womit  macht.


bike


----------



## knorpe (10 April 2012)

meine meinung dazu - manche habens gerne kalt


----------



## GLT (11 April 2012)

speedy16 schrieb:


> die komplette Elektroinstallation inkl. SPS-Steuerung bewerkstelligen kann


Warum ausgerechnet mit einer SPS?
Dem Anschein nach kannst Du eine SPS selbst nicht programmieren?

Wenn es Dir um ein "Smarthome" geht, würde ich eher zu anderen Ansätzen raten.


----------



## mariob (11 April 2012)

Hallo,
also entweder man hat konkrete Vorstellungen was in der neuen Behausung wie zu funktionieren hat oder nicht. Im ersteren Fall geht man zu jemanden der sich mit sowas auskennt, das kann auch ein Kumpel sein, im zweiten Fall läßt man es besser. Oder man hängt sich einen Schrank voll Kram hin und sagt ich habe eine SPS.
Mal im Ernst, es gibt für sowas auch Ingenieurbüros, die wissen auch wer installiert und ob die Vorstellungen, auch preislich, realisierbar sind. Man kann mit einem guten Bekannten planen, bauen, was weiß ich, aber irgendeine Elektrofirma?
Ich verweise auf den Beitrag von bike...

Gruß
Mario


----------



## speedy16 (11 April 2012)

Hallo,

es scheitert nicht an der Überlegung, was ich automatisieren möchte:
- Jalousien
- Heizungsteuerung (Steuerung der Raumtemperatur über Temperatursensoren)
- Lichtsteuerung (z.B. Szenensteuerung)
- Steuerung der zentralen KWL (über Luftfeuchtigkeits- und CO2-Sensoren)
- Außenhautüberwachung (Türen und Fenster), zusätzlich Bewegungsmelder innen als Alarmanlage nutzen
- Rauchmeldeanlage
- automatische Stromkreisabschaltung

Mir geht es nicht darum, eine SPS im Haus hängen zu haben, sondern die obigen Funktionen realisiert zu bekommen. Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht ist dies mit einer SPS am effizientesten und kostengünstigsten möglich. Gerne lasse ich mir von Euch Alternativen aufzeigen. KNX/EIB ist aus meiner Sicht keine Alternative.

Programmierkenntnisse habe ich, allerdings nicht in der SPS-Programmierung. Ich habe auch nicht die Absicht, an der SPS selbst zu programmieren. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass die Planung und Ausführung eine Elektrofirma durchführen muss. Mit diesem Thread möchte ich vor allem Empfehlungen über gute SPS-Elektriker bzw. Ingenieurbüros in der oben genannten Umgebung sammeln. Wichtig ist für mich, dass alles aus einer Hand kommt, von der Elektroinstallation über die Programmierung der SPS bis hin zur Visualisierung. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mariob (11 April 2012)

Na,
das hört sich doch schonmal ganz anders an, in dieser Form würde ich das jetzt nach Suche und Biete verschieben lassen, auch hier im Forum sind da entsprechende Leute unterwegs.
Der Gedankengang zwischen Anforderungen und der Lösungsmöglichkeit ist prinzipiell richtig, nachteilig ist aber die zentralisierte Lösung, bei Ausfällen wirds da interessant. Aber dazu gibt es auch hier Diskussionen.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Ich persöhnlich halte ja nichts von der Hausautomatiesierung, aber warum in Gottes
Namen sollte man nur so etwas ausführen, wenn man selber SPS-Programmierer ist. 
Warum muß man vorher wissen was genau Automatisiert werden soll, was Sinn oder 
Unsinn ist wird ihn dann wohl die gefundene Fachfirma am Objekt erörtern. 


Wenn Mann die gegebenen Antworten hier weiterspinnt, dürfte man nicht zu einen
Handwerker gehen, wenn man nicht vorher alles bis im Detail weiß und durchgeplannt
hat. 

Hilfreich wäre hier gewesen, Fa XY in Z hat da viel Erfahrung und einen guten Ruf, leider
kann ich hier nicht helfen, da es nicht ganz meine Region ist.


----------



## MAGIC HOME (12 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete Gebäudeautomation an.

Als SPS kommt ein CX von Beckhoff zum Einsatz. Mit entsprechenden IO-Modulen sind fast alle Möglichkeiten gegeben.

Licht/Dimmen/Szenen, Steckdosen, Rollläden, Zeitsteuerung, Kameraüberwachung, Anwesenheitssimulation, Fernzugriff etc. etc.

Die Visualisierung *MagicHome *ist rein auf Webbasis und kann damit auf jedem Gerät  mit Browser genutzt werden.
Da aber z.B. das iPhone ein sehr kleines  Display hat gibt es dafür eine eigene Mobile-Version der Webvisu.

Auf www.margiotta-automation.de könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen.
Auf der Website werden die Tage noch nähere Details zur Technik genannt.

München ist ein Stück entfernt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dein Vorhaben von Karlsruhe aus zu unterstützen.
Evtl. siehst du eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß
R.Margiotta


----------



## IBFS (12 April 2012)

speedy16 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, eine SPS im Haus hängen zu haben, sondern die obigen Funktionen realisiert zu bekommen. Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht ist dies mit einer SPS am effizientesten und kostengünstigsten möglich. Gerne lasse ich mir von Euch Alternativen aufzeigen. *KNX/EIB ist aus meiner Sicht keine Alternative.*



Naja bei KNX/EIB gibt es viele Abstufungen. Zum Beispiel kann ein WAGO-Kopf mit einem oder mehreren unterlagerten KNX-Strängen arbeiten.
Auch das Thema DALI, welches ich bei Dimmen sehr empfehlen kann (gibt es auch als WAGO-Klemmen) ist auch sehr sinnvoll.

Vom 15. bis 20. April ist die Light + Building in Frankfurt a.M. (2 jähriger Rhythmus) das wäre der ideale Start für dich.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## GLT (12 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich halte ja nichts von der Hausautomatiesierung, aber warum in Gottes
> Namen sollte man nur so etwas ausführen, wenn man selber SPS-Programmierer ist.


Hat das irgendjemand behauptet?



speedy16 schrieb:


> - Jalousien
> - Heizungsteuerung (Steuerung der Raumtemperatur über Temperatursensoren)
> - Lichtsteuerung (z.B. Szenensteuerung)
> - Steuerung der zentralen KWL (über Luftfeuchtigkeits- und CO2-Sensoren)
> ...


Spricht eigentlich eher für KNX - gerade die Szenenumsetzung (Jalousien+Licht+Raumtemperatur+Anwesenheitsabhängigkeiten) ist damit am effizientesten zu erschlagen.



speedy16 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, eine SPS im Haus hängen zu haben, sondern die obigen Funktionen realisiert zu bekommen.


Wegen


speedy16 schrieb:


> Das  Einfamilienhaus soll mit SPS automatisiert werden.


hatte es sich anders dargestellt - deswegen auch mein Hinweis, dass evtl. andere Ansätze in Betracht gezogen werden sollten, solange es keinen trifftigen Grund für ausschliesslich SPS gibt.

Komme aus der angefragten Region u. rufe gerne zurück.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (12 April 2012)

Für mich gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen SPS und KNX.

Obgleich man bei der SPS mehr Leitungen verlegen muss, wenn man dabei auf ein Bussystem verzichtet.

SPS-Lösung ca. 20.000Euro
KNX-Lösung ca. 30.000Euro

Inkl. PiPaPo und Arbeitszeiten.

Das ist nunmal Fakt!
Könnt ihr gerne mal zusammen rechnen...

(ein paar Tausender rauf oder runter fällt dabei auch nicht ins Gewicht)


----------



## speedy16 (12 April 2012)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die interessanten Antworten. Für einen Laien ist das sehr hilfreich.

@MarioB: wie kann ich den Thread nach "Suche und Biete" verschieben lassen? oder soll ich dort einfach neu posten?
Das mit der Zentralisierung verbundene Ausfallrisiko sehe ich auch als Nachteil der SPS, allerdings könnten man dies - wenn die Kosten keine Rolle spielen würden - mit einer redundanten Stromversorgung lösen.

@rostigerNagel: Du hast es erkannt, was ich speziell haben möchte: "Fa XY in Z hat da viel Erfahrung und einen guten Ruf". Aber vielleicht tummeln sich unter "Suche und Biete" mehr Anbieter bzw. Empfehlungen für diese Region.

@Magic Home: tolle Homepage und danke für Dein Angebot. Aber ich habe mir - trotz der Möglichkeit der Fernwartung - als Ziel gesetzt, einen Elektriker in einem 50km-Radius zu beauftragen, so dass bei einem Notfall der Elektriker vor Ort sein kann.

@GLT: hast Du eine Homepage? Falls nicht, sende ich Dir eine E-Mail zur Kontaktaufnahme. 

@mike_roh_soft: den Preisunterschied zu KNX sehe ich mindestens genauso. Die von Dir angegebenen Preise sind aber ohne die Standard-Elektroinstallation (Schalter, Steckdosen, Leuchtenauslässe), oder? Ansonsten erscheint mir das relativ niedrig.


----------



## GLT (12 April 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> SPS-Lösung ca. 20.000Euro
> KNX-Lösung ca. 30.000Euro
> 
> Das ist nunmal Fakt!


Ohne Bezug auf Massen, Funktionen u. Ausführungen sind Preisangaben fürn Eimer - DAS ist Fakt!
Aber das bringt den TE nicht weiter.


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2012)

Also das Verhältnis deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung beim Umbau.
Allerdings nur in Bezug auf die Komponenten. Da ich alles selber gemacht habe, kann ich nichts zu Arbeitszeit und Programmierkosten sagen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (13 April 2012)

Bei solch einer Hausautomatisierung sollte man die Folgekosten nicht vergessen...

Der Worst Case wäre, die Elektrofirma geht Pleite. Dann muss ne Änderung an der Software gemacht werden (weil Du was nachrüsten willst, oder irgendwas nicht funktioniert). Selbst wenn der letzte Stand der SPS-Projektes vorhanden wäre, wird die nächste Firma das nicht in kurzer Zeit (Zeit ist bekannntlich Geld) realisieren können.
Das ist der Grund, warum es besser wäre, wenn man das alles selber programmieren kann.

Ne SPS ist prinzipiell erstmal für ne Industrieanlage gemacht, daran orientieren sich auch die Stundenlöhne eines Programmierers. (jedenfalls wenn man mal sowas wie Siemens ansetzt) Nen preiswertes Noname-Produnkt einzusetzen, ist vielleicht erstmal billiger, aber später findet man erstrecht keinen, der sich damit auskennt.

Evtl. wäre Wago schon der richtige Ansatz, weil die gehen auch ein bisschen in Richtung Gebäudeautomatisierung und es gibt auch einige die sich damit auskennen. Aber ich würds trotzdem nicht machen.

Die Erfahrung sagt mir, dass diese Hausautomatisierung auch nur in der ersten Zeit zum spielen verleitet. Später ist es meist nervig für alle nichteingeweihten, weil der ganze Kram eben nicht so intuitiv wie nen Lichtschalter zu bedienen ist. "Die Oma, die zu Besuch kommt wird sich freuen" 

Jeder hat dazu seine eigene Meinung, ich persönlich würde die Masse an Geld was diese Hausautomatisierung kostet, für andere Sachen ausgeben (ne Weltreise oder so :s11: ) 


Als Alternative zu SPS und KNX sollten auch mal die klassischen Anbieter von Gebäudeautomation in Betracht gezogen werden (z.B. Priva, K&P, R+S, L&G...) Mittlerweile ist dort das Spektrum auch von der klassischen Heizung/Lüftung/Klima auf Deine Anforderungen angewachsen. Wenn bei Dir jemand in der Nähe sich gut mit Priva auskennt, würde das gut funktionieren, aber auch nicht billig...


Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also das Verhältnis deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung beim Umbau.
> Allerdings nur in Bezug auf die Komponenten. Da ich alles selber gemacht habe, kann ich nichts zu Arbeitszeit und Programmierkosten sagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter, 
diese Summe, sagen wir mal von ca. 20.000€ nur für Komponenten?
Wieviel mehr ist das den zu einer Konventionellen Installation?


----------



## knabi (13 April 2012)

Sehr interessant ist z.B. so ein "Selbstbausatz" hier: http://www.elektro-bogner.de/bausatz.htm , man glaubt es kaum...
Im Hausbausegment tobt ein Preiskrieg, der sowohl für die Installateure als auch für die Bauherren absolut unbefriedigend ist. Es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die ein komplettes Einfamilienhaus für 2.500 Euro inklusive Material ausrüsten.
Im Gegenzug bekommen Bauherren bei Fertighauslieferanten teilweise Gutschriften um die 1000 Euro, wenn das Elektropaket abgewählt wird - ebenfalls absurd niedrig.
Ich denke mal, die genannten 20.000 Euro sollten eine realistische Summe für ein Einfamilienhaus darstellen, wenn man von konventioneller Installation mit vernünftigem Niveau ausgeht - allerdings inklusive Lohn.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## GLT (13 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also das Verhältnis deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung beim Umbau.
> Allerdings nur in Bezug auf die Komponenten. Da ich alles selber gemacht habe, kann ich nichts zu Arbeitszeit und Programmierkosten sagen.


Deine Erfahrung in DEINEM Projekt will Dir ja auch keiner streitig machen - aber als pauschale Erkenntnis taugt das nicht.

Evtl. konntest Du die Komponenten sogar günstiger beziehen, als es jemandem anders möglich wäre und/oder du hättest deine Einkaufsvorteile bei KNX-Komponenten nicht nutzen können? Dann hängt der Preisvergleich schonmal schief.
Arbeitszeit u. Programmierkosten sind halt auch ein wesentlicher Faktor - was günstiger kommt, hängt von mehreren Faktor ab. Wenn man es selber kann, kommt es einem halt am billigsten.

@ducati
Stimmt - entweder man kann es selber oder man setzt auf eine Lösung, die eine weitreichendere Verbreitung hat - somit läuft man auch nicht Gefahr, auf überteuerte Spezialisten rückgreifen zu müssen.




ducati schrieb:


> Als Alternative zu SPS und KNX sollten auch mal die klassischen Anbieter von Gebäudeautomation in Betracht gezogen werden (z.B. Priva, K&P, R+S, L&G...)


L&G gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - da steht nun Siemens drauf.


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> diese Summe, sagen wir mal von ca. 20.000€ nur für Komponenten?
> Wieviel mehr ist das den zu einer Konventionellen Installation?



Ich hab geschrieben das VERHÄLTNIS. Sprich Zentralinstallation auf WAGO-SPS war etwa 1/3 billiger als KNX.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (13 April 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> L&G gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - da steht nun Siemens drauf.



Ja ich weiss, aber irgendwie gibts L&G / L&S immer noch. Wer jetzt momentan die Gebäudeautomation macht k.A.



knabi schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die ein komplettes Einfamilienhaus für 2.500 Euro inklusive Material ausrüsten.



Jo, und deshalb würd ich von den verbleibenden 17500€ die Weltreise machen .

Aber trotzdem ist die Diskussion für oder gegen SPS im Einfamilienhaus immer wieder schön .

schönes Wochenende.


----------



## IBFS (13 April 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ist die Diskussion für oder gegen SPS im Einfamilienhaus immer wieder schön .



-  Wer keine Geldreserven hat oder Weltreisen machen will      ------>>>     KLASSISCHE Verdrahtung + Rollläden mit Handkurbel oder -Band  

- Wer Basteln und Pfuschen will UND/ODER jemanden kennt, der jemanden Kennt der sowass schon mal gemacht hat V1      ------>>>   Klassische SPS  - alles schön paaaaaaraaaalellll  ;-)

- Wer Basteln und Pfuschen will UND/ODER jemanden kennt, der  jemanden Kennt der sowass schon mal gemacht hat V2       ------>>>   FS20 von ELV

- Wer von einem einzigen Lieferanden komplett abhängig sein will       ------>>>   http://www.rwe-smarthome.de/web/cms/de/448330/smarthome/

- Wer von Marketingfritzen leicht zu überreden ist und LEGO toll findet       ------>>>        http://www.digitalstrom.org/     (nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier erwähnt)

- Wer sich nicht entscheiden kann V1         ------>>>    WAGO-SPS + KNX und DALI-Stränge    (http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500849_00000000_0de.pdf)

- Wer SIEMENS liebt und sich nicht entschieden kann       ------>>>    S7 + einige direkte EA-Verdrahtungen +  EIB300-Controller von Helmholtz zum Anschluss von KNX-Sensoren/Aktoren

- Wer klein anfangen will       ------>>>     vlt. LOXONE

- Wer jeden Raum einzeln haben will aber auch vernetzt      ------>>>   http://www.knx-gebaeudesysteme.de/s...RMATION/RMS_X1_FL_EN_V1-0_2CDC514042B0201.PDF    bzw. NEU   http://www.abb.de/cawp/seitp202/251f101abd92da09c12579a0003229e6.aspx 

- Wer versteht, dass dezentral das Beste ist          ------>>>        KNX - PUR


Über VISUs äußere ich mich mal lieber nicht. Da gibt es viel mehr Variantenreichtum

Frank

_*[Wer Sarkasmus findet, der darf ihn  behalten]*_


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2012)

@Frank

Schöne Aufstellung und gar nicht mal so verkehrt 

Loxone ist in Verbindung mit KNX richtig interessant ... Wen's interessiert kann ja mal nen Blick drauf werfen.

Gruß
dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 April 2012)

Das Teil -EIB300- scheint wirklich gut zu sein wenn man alle Sensoren und Taster über Zweidraht, also EIB, einsammelt.
Die (LAST)-Ausgänge sind sowie so gut wie immer parallel verdrahtet.

EIB300:  

http://www.anconsult.com/Download/c_helmholz_EIB300.pdf 
http://www.tpautomation.de/shop/Datenblatt/Helmholz/700-820-EIB01.pdf

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

Und hier nochmal für alle Hausautomatiesierer http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/32140-Zu-alt-für-die-Automatisierung


----------



## mike_roh_soft (13 April 2012)

speedy16 schrieb:


> @mike_roh_soft: den Preisunterschied zu KNX sehe ich mindestens genauso. Die von Dir angegebenen Preise sind aber ohne die Standard-Elektroinstallation (Schalter, Steckdosen, Leuchtenauslässe), oder? Ansonsten erscheint mir das relativ niedrig.



Das ist inkl. allem was man braucht und den Lampen gleich dazu wenn es keine Designerleuchten für 500Euro sind 
Die Taster sind ja die gleichen wie bei der "normalen" Installation, deshalb ist es gegenüber KNX auch eine Alternative.

Loxone - ist das euer Ernst? Das ist doch Spielzeug ... 
Wie soll man das vernünftig in einen Schrank einbauen? 
Auf deren Website wird einfach alles in die Ecke oder unters Sofa geschmissen... 
Wer liefert Teile in 10Jahren nach? 
Wer kann das programmieren (eher konfigurieren)?
Wenn ich ein Haus baue kommen da nur Produkte rein, die es nicht erst seit gestern gibt oder wer würde sich eine Heizung vom Hersteller NoName einbauen?

KNX gebe ich keine Chance... wenn man die Entwicklung von PC-basierten Steuerungen und Tablets ansieht, bemerkt man wie schnell es geht bis ein Programmierer ein App schreibt, die das Licht/Heizung/TV steuert.
Die EIB/KNX-Lobby müssen erst mal ewig Vorschriften verabschieden bis sich was neues tut. Die kommen bei der technischen Entwicklung nicht nach!
In 10Jahren gibt es kein KNX mehr... 

Ich denke, dass die Leute, die heute 30Jahre sind, mit PCs aufgewachsen sind und wenn diese Leute morgen bauen, dann möchten sie einen Fernzugriff auf die Kamera im Garten und den Verbrauch/Kosten des Hauses sehen.
Wenn dann noch die Rollläden automatisch beschatten und eine Raumszene den Videoabend versüßt ist doch alles super 

Teilweise in größeren Gebäuden mit über 200Tastern werden aus Kostengründen auch keine KNX-Taster verwendet.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## IBFS (13 April 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> KNX gebe ich keine Chance... wenn man die Entwicklung von PC-basierten Steuerungen und Tablets ansieht, bemerkt man wie schnell es geht bis ein Programmierer ein App schreibt, die das Licht/Heizung/TV steuert.
> Die EIB/KNX-Lobby müssen erst mal ewig Vorschriften verabschieden bis sich was neues tut. Die kommen bei der technischen Entwicklung nicht nach!
> *In 10Jahren gibt es kein KNX mehr... *



Also von KNX kannst du nicht die Spur einer Ahnung haben!


1. Welche APP kann bitte schön direkt 230Volt schalten kann.

2. Welche APP in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch läuft und worauf

3. Bei deinen Text scheinst du zu vergessen, das man, wenn man den Verbrauch intelligent erfassen will Aktoren mit Strommessung und auch Stromzähler mit S0 oder KNX oder Ethernet braucht und sich der Strom nicht drahtlos verteilt. 

4. Proprietärer ggf. selbst geschriebener Käse der Wiederverkauf des Hausel behindern kann - trifft selbst für SPS-basierte Steuerungen zu

5. Anlagen mit KNX, die vor Zehn Jahren (auch in vielen Fertighäusern) gebaut wurden laufen heute noch ohne Probleme - überlege bitte welche von den tollen PCs von vor 10 Jahren jetzt noch ein Pfifferling wert sind.

6. Die Liste der KNX-Hersteller ist ellenlang (http://www.eib-home.de/instabus_eib_download_frame.htm) und ständig entstehen neue Gebäude mit KNX

7. Es gibt ein Forum (www.knx-user-forum.de) , da würde bei so einer geäußerten Meinung wie deiner, an deinem Verstand gezweifelt  ;-)   

8. KNX ist genormt  und im Umkreis von 20 Kilometern (natürlich nicht in der Pampa)  gibt es mindestens eine Firma, die sich mit KNX auskennt.

9. Die Geräte, die ich mir in ca. 4 Wochen einbaue laufen in 10 Jahren garantiert noch.  

 Also schreibe nicht so einen Müll  

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> KNX gebe ich keine Chance... wenn man die Entwicklung von PC-basierten Steuerungen und Tablets ansieht, bemerkt man wie schnell es geht bis ein Programmierer ein App schreibt, die das Licht/Heizung/TV steuert.
> Die EIB/KNX-Lobby müssen erst mal ewig Vorschriften verabschieden bis sich was neues tut. Die kommen bei der technischen Entwicklung nicht nach!
> In 10Jahren gibt es kein KNX mehr...



Ehrlich gesagt ... Dein Statement ist von erstaunlich niedrigem Sachverstand geprägt.

KNX erlebt jetzt im privaten Sektor erst den richtigen Aufschwung. Und dadurch daß die Basisfunktionen wie Szenarien, Temperierung und Ähnliches autark laufen, ist das System klasse.
Mit Geräten wie Loxone oder Homeautomation-Software wie IP-Symcon kann man Visualisierungen, Remotezugriff und sonstige Komforfunktionen ergänzen.
Auch wenn ich persönlich kein KNX bei mir eingebaut habe, so finde ich das System sehr gut und vorallem zukunftssicher.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mike_roh_soft (13 April 2012)

Ich wurde etwas missverstanden aber egal - ich habe keine Lust jeden Punkt erneut zu klären.
Mir ist schon klar was ihr da sagt...

Sagen wir mal so:
Wenn jemand der Ahnung von PC-basierten Steuerungen und Programmierung nach IEC hat, dann wird er wohl einen guten Job machen und auch an morgen denken!

Nichts anderes ist KNX ... nur in einzelne Geräte verpackt.

Schauen wir mal wo wir in der Zukunft stehen:
http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000008258/apples-ihouse-wird-in-deutschland-getestet

Ich lasse es damit gut sein...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

Eins sicher so ein iPoo werde ich mir zulegen


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 17200
> 
> Eins sicher so ein iPoo werde ich mir zulegen



[h=2]Projekte | 01.04.2012[/h]Der Artikel ist ja ein netter Aprilscherz


----------



## bike (14 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> KNX erlebt jetzt im privaten Sektor erst den richtigen Aufschwung. Und dadurch daß die Basisfunktionen wie Szenarien, Temperierung und Ähnliches autark laufen, ist das System klasse.
> Mit Geräten wie Loxone oder Homeautomation-Software wie IP-Symcon kann man Visualisierungen, Remotezugriff und sonstige Komforfunktionen ergänzen.



Solche Prognosen gab schon mal bei EIB.
Doch der Erfolg?

Die Hausautomatisierung scheitert meist daran, dass es keinen Standard gibt bzw geben kann.
Jeder Bewohner einer Höhle will diese individuell anstreichen.
Und die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es noch nicht.



bike


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Solche Prognosen gab schon mal bei EIB.
> Doch der Erfolg?
> 
> Die Hausautomatisierung scheitert meist daran, dass es keinen Standard gibt bzw geben kann.



Naja wenn es einen Standard in diesem Bereich gibt, dann ist es KNX.
Schau euch doch mal die Entwicklung bei den Niedrigstenergie- und Passivhäusern an.
Dort kannst du ja ohne Homeautomation gar nicht "leben".
Heizung, Lüftung, Beleuchtung, Beschattung, Einzelraumregelung, Luftgüteüberwachung, ...

All diese Systeme greifen ineinander. Und hier hat KNX seine Stärken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (14 April 2012)

Vor 20 Jahren hat man mir gesagt: Instabus hat keine Zukunft (da hab ich mit dem Zeug mal angefangen)
Vor 10 Jahren hat man mir gesagt: EIB hat keine Zukunft

Jetzt sagt man


mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> In 10Jahren gibt es kein KNX mehr...


Todgesagt haben halt den Makel länger zu leben - zumindest länger als man es Ihnen nachsagt.

Persönlich bin ich für den Einsatz des geeignetsten Werkzeuges für eine Aufgabe - bei manchen hab ich aber das Gefühl man müsste mit dem Hammer schrauben.


----------



## nade (23 April 2012)

Also erstmal zu dem Preisunterschied 20k zu 30k. Ja der kommt trotz allem doch leider etwa hin. Spätestens wenn noch eine am besten Web Basierte Visu dazu kommt.
EIB/KNX, da lassen sich die "Regelbereiche" recht gut miteinander verknüpfen, und auch weil es sich hier meist um eine Adressparametrierung + Baugruppenspeziefischem Program handelt, nach kurzer Zeit von jemandem mit EIB/KNX kenntnissen nachvollziehn. Hier ist allerdings auch die Dokumentation wichtig. Nicht nur die Parametrierung muss vorliegen, sondern auch welche Adresse welchem Gerät zugewiesen wurde incl. Einbauort. Die da verwendeten Gruppenadressen sollten auch einen Namen haben.
Kurzum, hatte die letzten Wochen auch Änderungen in einem Projekt eines anderen machen müssen. Auslesen ist leider selbst ohne Dokumentation nur mit einem Zusatztool möglich, also das Program sollte in der letzten Version vorhanen sein. Aber dann mit entsprechender Dokumentation und Kommentaren eine Kleinigkeit.
Das sit der Vorteil der ganzen Normdebatten, selbst das Programm ist im gesammten relativ bei jedem gleich.
Zur Visu gibt es auch zahlreiche Optionen, von Panel PC eingebunden in das Netwerk bis hin zu einen Hutschienenserver mit Webanbindung.
Ein Nachteil bei KNX find ich ist der Platzbedarf für die Aktoren. Die Sensoren können zwar 8 Schalter in einer einzigen Schalterdose realisieren, aber die Knopfgröße macht es dann eben auch entsprechend umständlich genau die richtige "Funktion" leicht zu Finden.
Da gibt es allerdings Binäreingänge für in eine Schalterdose, und es lässt sich auch wieder mit konventionellen Tastern arbeiten.
Zu der "Alarmanlage" gibt es neben den VDS zugelassenen Anlagen auch noch z.B.die Firma Paradox. Dann für ohne Verkablung oder auffällige Funkkontakte auf der Light & Building die Firma Jäger gesehn mit Funkfenstergriffe die den Status Offen/Geschlossen übermitteln.
Leider keine KNX Anbindung auf direktem wege vorhanden.
Die Kombination der einzelnen Systeme miteinander hat da schon etwas herrausforderndes. Ach ja KNX gibt es auch mit Funkübertragung.

Und noch zur Verfügbarkeit von Elektrobetrieben, die EIB/KNX können zu anderen Steuerungen Wago, Beckhoff, Saia, ... wird mit Sicherheit auch ein Unterschied feststellbar sein. Jedes Elektrounternehmen, das was auf sich hällt sollte EIB/KNX mit im Angebot haben.

Noch eins, für direkt am EVU Zähler den Stromverbrauch auslesen zu können, sind EHZ Zähler mit Infrarotauge in der Trägerplatte schon weitestgehend vorbereitet. Hier ist es nur eine Frage, ob dies durch das jeweilige EVU vorgeschrieben ist, oder noch die guten alten Ferarris zähler verbaut werden. EON-Bayern setzt glaub noch Hauptsätzlich die "Alten" Zähler ein.


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2012)

hallo die herrschaften

ich habe mit hausautomatisierung und EIB/KNX nicht viel am hut, aber ich habe mir vor kurzen mal die neuen kompakt spsen von phönix contact angeschaut, mit ethernet-schnittstelle versteht sich, da ist dann auch wieder alles möglich... 

-Visu über PC
-Visu über Android mobiles
-fernsteuerung, überwachung und meldungen über Internet mit pc oder mobile
...

ich glaub schon dass KNX und co massgeschneiderte lösungen anbieten, aber das wars dann nach einiger zeit wieder..

also ich würde mir ein system zulegen, das kompakt aber trotzdem leistungsstark sind.
mir ist auch klar dass der installationsaufwand bei kompakt cpus sicher höher ist, als bei dezentralem aufbau über KNX.

was solls, also wenn ich die kohle hätte, mir ein gutes holzhaus und/oder energiesparhaus zu bauen, würde ich auf jeden fall noch 10.000 € drauflegen um dann auch wirklich effizient zu sein, und das kann man mit einer sps die auch komplexe rechenoperationen beherrscht auf jeden fall.

wie gesagt, nix geegn EIB und co

grüsse


----------



## nade (5 Mai 2012)

Ja mag sein. Hier wurden dir nur Alternativen genannt und auch die Risiken und Möglichkeinten zumindest ansatzweise genannt. Auch, was den Installationsaufwand und entsprechende "Leitungssammlungen" einsparen würde, eine Kombination aus beidem. Also über EIB/KNX die Sensoren (Schaltstellen/Regelgrößen) erfassen, und die Rechenarbeit über die Steuerung deiner Wahl. 
Ach ja bei einer SPS egal welcher Richtung bist du gegenüber einer konvetnionellen Installation auch weit drüber. Zum Dezentralen, EIB ist so gesehen nicht weniger Zentral, wie eine SPS. Auch eine SPS lässt sich über Ethernet und andere Bus Systeme dezentral aufbauen.
Einer der Vorteile ist eben, das man keine 150 Steuerleitungen für 500 unterschiedliche Operationen an 130 unterschiedlichen Positionen braucht, und diese auch frei zuweisen kann, ohne eine Umverdrahtung vornehmen zu müssen. Halt Bus System. 2 Drähte 250 Bauteile mit hoher Flexibilität. Der Verkabelungsaufwandt bei den Verbraucher ist bei beiden gleich hoch. Der Komponenten Platzbedarf ist z.B. bei WAGO und Beckhoff um einiges kleiner wie bei EIB oder S 7 1200 bzw vergleichbaren "Kleinsteuerungen".
Ach ja, und dabei kommt es weiterhin auch noch auf die Firma an, die es zu Programieren vermag.
Zudem sind diese genannten PC Visu, Mobiles Visu per Webbasierter Schnittstelle usw. auch alle bei EIB gegeben.


----------



## bike (5 Mai 2012)

So oft baut man ja nicht und daher wird nicht so oft automatisiert.
Also ich bin da sehr konservativ, ich habe über Kupfer Sensoren und Aktoren auf Verteilungen verdrahtet und diesen Verteilungen dann Intelligenz spendiert.
Wenn sich etwas ändern muss, dann nur an bestimmten Stellen.
So kann ich die Vorteile von Automatisierung und Flexibilität kombinieren.
Wenn die Steuerung ausfällt, habe ich immer noch Licht und Heizung.
Auch die Solarheizung ist konventionell verdrahtet, die Regelung macht ein Rechner und wenn der streikt, dann helfen die Tasten und die entsprechenden Relais.
Das Ganze ist über Bus vernetzt und hat eine übergeordnete Steuerung und eine Visualisierung.
Doch ich kann im Baumarkt meine Teile kaufen.

Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ich einige tausend Euro mehr ausgeben soll, damit ich sagen kann, ich habe ein automatisiertes Haus mit einem Bussystem. 


bike


----------



## GLT (5 Mai 2012)

Der TE ist doch schon lange über alle Berge.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> Der TE ist doch schon lange über alle Berge.



Ach wer braucht schoen einen TE


----------

